# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  "Τηλεοπτικό" Meeting !

## dti

Οπως είχα γράψει και σε άλλο post, με ενέργειες μέλους του forum, θα υπάρξει προβολή του project του awmn από γνωστό τηλεοπτικό κανάλι.  ::  

Το ραντεβού με το τηλεοπτικό συνεργείο έχει καθοριστεί το Σάββατο 7/9/2002 στις 11:30 π.μ. στο parking του Αλσους Βεΐκου, στο Γαλάτσι, μπροστά από την είσοδο που οδηγεί στο "Σινέ Γαλάτσι" ..

Το "πρόγραμμα" περιλαμβάνει:

- Επίδειξη εξοπλισμού και ιδιοκατασκευών
- Δοκιμές σύνδεσης ad-hoc 
- Netmeeting, Internet Sharing, κλπ. εφαρμογές μέσω wlan
- Συνεντεύξεις σχετικά με το project μας

Είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία για να τα πούμε οι πιο παλιοί και να γνωρίσουμε αρκετά νέα μέλη του awmn.

Για όσους έλθουν με λεωφορείο: Από το Αλσος Βεΐκου περνά το Ακαδημία-Γαλάτσι (60 :: .
Κατεβαίνετε στη στάση που κάνει στο Αλσος και προχωράτε μέχρι να βρείτε το parking και στο τέλος του, την είσοδο προς το "Σινέ Γαλάτσι".

Οσοι "πιστοί", προσέλθετε και φέρτε μαζί σας ότι wlan εξοπλισμό διαθέτετε!

Δείτε και το χάρτη της περιοχής:

----------


## dti

Πραγματοποιήθηκε πριν λίγο η συνέντευξη με τη ΝΕΤ στο Αλσος Βεΐκου.
Θα ενημερωθείτε έγκαιρα για την ημέρα και ώρα προβολής του ρεπορτάζ (στο κεντρικό δελτίο ειδήσεων !).

Το meeting μας όμως συνεχίζεται...
Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει ασύρματο linkστα 11Mbps σε απόσταση 700 περίπου μέτρων!
Το netmeeting δουλεύει ικανοποιητικά.
Δείτε και ένα print screen του δεύτερου notebook με το οποίο είμαι συνδεδεμένος τώρα (το αρχείο εστάλη αστραπιαία  ::

----------


## jlian

Κατι το οποιο φανηκε στη πραξη ειναι ποσο λιγο ειναι το netmeeting στο θεμα voice & video over ip. Ειτε λογω παλαιοτητας ειτε λογω απλοτητας των codec που χρησιμοποιει ειναι ακαταλληλο ακομα και για πειραματισμο και καλυτερα να χρησιμοποιηθει κατι αλλο καλυτερο γιατι τελικα δινει και λανθασμενα συμπερασματα για τη ποιοτητα της ζευξης.
Κατι που αξιζει ειναι να δοκιμαστουν διαφορα πχ CUSEEME, ICU να δουμε ποιο αποδιδει καλυτερα στα ασυρματα πρωτοκολλα.

----------


## dti

Δείτε και το σχετικό φωτο-ρεπορτάζ(by dromeas, etc.)  ::

----------


## drf

τελικά πότε θα το δείξει στη ΤιΒι ;  ::

----------


## dti

*Τό ' δειξε πριν από λίγο!*

Ελπίζω να το ξαναδείξει τα μεσάνυχτα και αύριο το πρωί, μήπως το δουν και οι συμμετέχοντες!

----------


## drf

> *Τό ' δειξε πριν από λίγο!*
> 
> Ελπίζω να το ξαναδείξει τα μεσάνυχτα και αύριο το πρωί, μήπως το δουν και οι συμμετέχοντες!



!!!!!!!!!!  ::  

δεν είχαμε ενημέρωση για το πότε θα γινόταν η προβολή της παρουσίασης από την μεριά του καναλιού ;  ::

----------


## jlian

Τάμ-τιρίμ τυρόπιτες...
Τάμ-τιρίμ ζεστές....

----------


## dti

Δυστυχώς όχι δεν είχαμε καμία ενημέρωση  :: 

Το καλό ήταν οτι προβλήθηκε ένα βροχερό βράδυ, που ο κόσμος ήταν μέσα και από τα hits που παρουσίασε η home page χθες το βράδυ, πρέπει να το είδαν πολλοί ενδιαφερόμενοι  ::  

Πάντως τα μεσάνυχτα δεν τό' δειξε ξανά.

Θα έχουμε το ρεπορτάζ σε βιντεοκασσέτα , οπότε ρίχνω την ιδέα να το ανεβάσουμε και στο site (μετά την κατάλληλη επεξεργασία βέβαια...)

----------


## stoidis

Μόλις είναι διαθέσιμο το ρεπορτάζ σε *οποιοδήποτε* format θα το ανεβάσω στο site. Δαμιανέ μόλις το έχεις στα χέρια σου, ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος, στείλε μου pm για να κανονίσουμε να το ανεβάσεις στο server.

----------


## Achille

Δηλαδή άμα είναι σε videotape πώς ακριβώς θα το ανεβάσεις;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sdam

Παιδιά, ζητώ συγγνώμη που δεν σας ενημέρωσα, αλλά κι εγώ από τον Ivan το έμαθα ότι παίζεται...
Θα φροντίσω το συντομότερο δυνατό -αν και αυτό είναι σχετική έννοια όταν μιλάμε για την ΕΡΤ- να έχω VHS copy, την οποία, μετά της δεούσης ευλαβείας, θα παραδώσω στον Δαμιανό, για να αξιοποιηθεί όπως νομίζετε. 
Για όσους σκέπτονται digitizing & streaming, έχετε υπόψη σας ότι το βίντεο, όπως εγώ το μόνταρα, είναι 4 λεπτά και κάτι ψιλά, και βέβαια η ανάλυση είναι PAL, ήτοι 720x576. 
Τώρα, εάν κάποιος έχει τρόπο να το αξιοποιήσει από Digital Betacam, ή από Betacam SP, για να μην χαθεί ποιότητα, ας μου στείλει mail. Εμένα ευκολότερο είναι να το προσκομίσω σε Betacam.

Χαιρετισμούς,
-Σωτήρης.




> Μόλις είναι διαθέσιμο το ρεπορτάζ σε *οποιοδήποτε* format θα το ανεβάσω στο site. Δαμιανέ μόλις το έχεις στα χέρια σου, ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος, στείλε μου pm για να κανονίσουμε να το ανεβάσεις στο server.

----------


## stoidis

> Δηλαδή άμα είναι σε videotape πώς ακριβώς θα το ανεβάσεις;


Αφού το κάνω Mpeg, ή divX, θα το ανεβάσω.




> Τώρα, εάν κάποιος έχει τρόπο να το αξιοποιήσει από Digital Betacam, ή από Betacam SP, για να μην χαθεί ποιότητα, ας μου στείλει mail


Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να μετατρέψω Betacam, δεν έχω τον τρόπο να διαβάσω ένα τέτοιο tape. Αλλά μπορώ να διαβάσω μία κλασσική video tape σε ψηφιακό format.

----------


## jlian

Υπαρχει μια περιπτωση να βρεθει τροπος απο φιλικο προσωπο.
Περιμενετε κανα-δυο μερες και θα ξερουμε

----------


## dti

Οπως με πληροφόρησε ο φίλος μας ο sdam, σήμερα θα φύγει η κασέτα (σε VHS format) από την ΕΡΤ για τη διεύθυνσή μου, μέσω courier.  :: 
Λογικά, αύριο το αργότερο, θα την έχω στα χέρια μου. 
Αν προλάβω, θα την φέρω στη Θεσσαλονίκη στην Infosystem, προκειμένου να μπεί και στο site μας σε όποια μορφή αρχείου βολεύει.

----------


## jlian

Τελικα βρεθηκε μια ακρη, αν θελουμε να κανουμε μετατροπη σε mpeg χωρις απωλειες αρκει ο φιλος sdam να μπορουσε να το μετατρεψει πρωτα σε mini-DV και τη συνεχεια θα αναλαμβανε γνωστος.
Οτι κι αν προεκυψε η προσφορα ισχυει ακομα.

----------


## koutlix

ti egine telika to anevasate kapou ?

an akoma de to exete metatrepsi msg me.

----------


## dti

Υπάρχει εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες στο site μας (Photo/Video) :
http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/files/video/awmn.mpeg

----------

